# Are Depo or TYC aftermarket headlamps OK?



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 2002 Jetta GLS Wagon with the classic yellow hazy headlamps. I had taken this car in to a professional detailer when we first bought it a few years ago and he recommended doing the headlamp polishing. He described the process (sanding, compound, polishing, etc.) and charged me about $30 extra for the job. Well, the very day we picked up the car, the headlamps hardly looked different. It was DEFINITELY NOT the improvement I expected. My wife thought they looked a little better but I hardly noticed a difference. They still looked yellow and hazy. Anyway, because of that, I am not going to even bother with trying a multitude of polishing products which may or may not work but will inevitably cost me time, effort and some more money. 

Instead, I have seen some aftermarket headlamp assemblies which are VERY affordable online (about $35-$50 each). Two brands I have seen are Depo and TYC. Depo seemed to get mixed reviews but TYC seemed OK. Any good or bad experiences with these aftermarket lights?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

step up to ecodes

depo ecodes are okay. not quite the quality of hella ecodes, for not quite it's price


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

Eh, I am not looking to spend a lot on these. I have lived with the hazy lights for a few years now but willing to spend maybe $30-$50 per headlamp assembly. How much money are the ecodes and where can you buy them?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1999-2004-V...l:Jetta|Year:1999&hash=item5d3389faa2&vxp=mtr


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link but those are too expensive. The other brands I mentioned are only $35-$50 a piece versus this $118 price for ecode. I want to know if anyone has tried the Depo or TYC brands and had any problems. I am not looking for the best lights out there but just a small upgrade to some freakin clear glass and something that works properly.


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=350223

I purchased a set of Depo lights a couple of years ago and the quality was OK. Not that of OEM Hella. Only issue is that they did not come with bulbs so I was out an additional $70.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

Can you clarify what you mean by OK quality? I have been driving around with these hazy yellow lights for a few years now and I honestly have not noticed or bothered to measure any kind of quality from the current lights on there. What I am trying to say is that if the things are CLEAR and they work properly (i.e. point in the proper direction, etc.), I think ANYTHING is going to impress me. 

I guess I am asking WHAT IS THE WORST THAT CAN HAPPEN IF I GET THE EL CHEAPO SPECIALS??


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

Fit and finish was 7 of 10. Rough edges and just not the heavy plastic of the OEM. Didn't fit perfect, needed to adjust/file screw holes to line-up. Wiring felt cheaper, but no issues. Beam pattern was good. A few hot/dead spots but acceptable.

Main issues with "cheap" lights are beam pattern and wiring. If you do a lot of driving at night, poor beam pattern can be an issue.


----------

